# Trial Schuhe?



## Marcelhaha (2. Mai 2010)

moin,

ich möchte mir eine paar trial schuhe kaufen was würdet ihr mir empfehlen?

LG Marcel


----------



## Eisbein (2. Mai 2010)

adidas marathon TR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (2. Mai 2010)

http://fiveten.com/


----------



## python (3. Mai 2010)

Try-all schuhe  sind einfach super


----------



## Marcelhaha (3. Mai 2010)

wollt ich grade sagen was haltet ihr von dennen

http://www.trialmarkt.de/product_info.php/info/p467_Trial-Schuhe-Try-All.html

es hatt aber mal jemand gesagt das die schuhe eine zu weiche sohle haben?!


----------



## Hansi1303 (3. Mai 2010)

Also ich find die Tryall sehr gut...ich hab meine seit fast 2 Jahren
und die gehen noch!!


----------



## Marcelhaha (3. Mai 2010)

achso und wie ist das mit dem grip auf dem pedallen?


----------



## python (4. Mai 2010)

optimal besser gehts nicht kleben förmlich an den pedalen


----------



## Marcelhaha (4. Mai 2010)

sehr gut bloÃ 95â¬ ist aber ganz schÃ¶n viel gibt es noch was anderes in der art wie die tra alls?


----------



## Sherco (4. Mai 2010)

also ich finde die try alls nicht so gut,wie hier angeprisen.
Grip top,aber wenn man echt oft und viel fährt,sieht man,das an entscheidenen stellen an material gespart wurde(ja genau,wie bei den Rahmen).
Also zumindest bei mir sind sie sehr schnell an der Seite aufgerissen.

Als Alternative wurden oft die Schuhe von Ribo empfohlen.


----------



## bike-show.de (4. Mai 2010)

Die guten alten Vans Classic (nur die hohen und bis oben hin geschnürt für guten Halt).
Mit etwas Glück gibts die für unter 30 Euro auf Ebay.

Vorgehen ist:
1. Neu bestellen
2. ~6 Monate normal anziehen, damit die Sohle gut eingelatscht wird
3. Etwa ein Jahr damit fahren
4. Wegwerfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## linus93 (5. Mai 2010)

Bike- Show hat ja so recht
grippen auch auf Plasticpedalen
Vans Half Cap
sind aber noch besser, da sie nicht ganz so hoch sind und ein bischen besser am Fuß anligen


----------



## Marcelhaha (6. Mai 2010)

wo bekommt man die ribo schuhe??


----------



## duro e (6. Mai 2010)

ich bevorzuge normale skate/street schuhe , nikes sind sehr gut , grip top , mit 60 euro nicht zu teuer , optisch top und halten etwas mehr als ein jahr . allerdings auch eine sehr harte sohle.
dann habe ich ein paar orchid schuhe , kommen aus dem bmx/skate bereich , hatte 70 bezahlt , sind 2jahre alt , immernoch fahrbar und super grip. aber auch recht harte sohle.


----------



## coaster (10. Mai 2010)

Airwalk Vic. Die mit der Lasche.


----------



## trialelmi (11. Mai 2010)

ich fahre nach wie vor mit Monty schuhen


----------



## Marcelhaha (11. Mai 2010)

naja die mony schuhe gefallen mir nicht so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialelmi (11. Mai 2010)

ich bin halt nicht stylisch. mir müssen die nicht gefallen sondern funktionieren und genau das tuen die.


----------

